# The Dude Abides Fatty Throwdown Entry #3 with rolling tutorial



## the dude abides

May I present to you the Huevos con Chorizo Fattie!

My list of ingredients
1 lb Medium Spice Old Folks Country Sausage
1/4 lb El Popular Chorizo
3 Large eggs
1/2 medium sized white onion
1/4 lb Smoked Gouda Cheese (minus the bit I nibbled on earlier)
Bacon to wrap







I did a "mini" weave with the bacon. I wanted to let the sausage flavor rule. Not too much bacon (GASP!) just enough to give me the confidence it'd stay in one piece. What you can't see is I did this on a piece of Saran Wrap (plastic wrap) that is much longer than I need. More on this later.






I pan fried the Chorizo and put on paper towels to drain off the grease. Then I saute'd the onion, added the 3 eggs (fork scrambled with a splash of milk). When they were about cooked through I added the Chorizo back into the eggs and set aside to cool while I rolled out the sausage.
Here's a pict of the Chorizo/egg mixture down on the sausage.






Instead of shredding the cheese like i've done in the past, I just thinly sliced it and laid it on top.






Now, for anyone who's not making fatties because they're afraid of how to roll here's some more detailed picts of how I did it. This first one shows how I lift the ziplock baggie to take it over the top of the filling. Notice I'm not grabbing the sausage directly.






Getting the leading edge of the sausage over the top of the filling. Still letting the bag do the work. You will probably have to use your finger to help the sausage to get unstuck from the bag a little. But if you've chilled the flattened out sausage in the freezer just prior to filling and rolling it will hopefully be minimal.






Then you want to pinch the ends closed so your filling doesn't leak out. Also pinch the seam along the length of the sausage to keep it from unrolling.






Then using the bag to cradle the fattie, move over to your bacon. Just let it slowly roll off the end of the bag onto the middle of your bacon.






I lay out my bacon on Saran Wrap so that I can let the plastic do the work again to wrap the fattie. Grab both corners of the plastic wrap and roll it over the top of the sausage. Then slowly pull that wrap back off leaving the bacon stuck to the sausage.






Then grab the opposite corners of the plastic wrap and repeat the process trying to get the bacon to overlap itself. But this time don't pull back the plastic wrap. Now grab the first side you did and pull it back up and over the bacon wrapped fattie.






Now start twisting the ends (like a tootsie roll wrapper I've heard it described) until you feel you've got nice firm pressure around the fattie. Some people use clothes pins, chip clips or other types of ties to hold the plastic wrap from coming apart. I lay out my plastic wrap extra long and just tuck the ends underneath and it holds just fine.






Next, get yourself a cute assistant with goofy green fingernails (I used dude-ette Jr.) who loves attention to parade your work around to hear the "ooooh's and ahhhhh's" of the spectators. Then place into fridge while I go get things heated up outside






Oops I forgot my drip pan. That's gonna leave a mess in the Weber. I smoked using Kingsford Charwood Lump Charcoal and hickory wood chunks. I ran hot this time, around 300" for about two hours. I actually liked it better. The bacon was more edible and the hickory was strong enough to make up for any lack of time it sat in smoke. Here it is about ready to come off at 165"






Here's a couple of finished picts.










Hope you all enjoy it. 
And to those of you on the fence about making a fattie for the first time...get on it! Nothing to fear.


----------



## meatball

Can't wait to see the pictures Dude. I saw the ziploc in one of your previous Qs and wondered how you got the sausage out, so this is going to be really interesting. Looks like a great recipe too...


----------



## rivet

Great tutorial! Looking forward to the pics; this is good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to do this for all those in the SMF who have yet to make one or wanna learn how to roll easily. 

Points !


----------



## ohm

Nice job looks great and I love how your bacon turned out.  Thanks for the pic's on the roll as well.

Quick question on probe placement.  Where is a good place for the probe?  I could not find a good place for the first fattie I did so I used two just in case.  My first fattie was a bit thin so I could not directly fit it into the sausage and since most of what I put inside was already cooked I could not rely on that.  Thanks and once again yummy!


----------



## the dude abides

I guess I didn't explain it this time.  But after you roll out the sausage in the baggie, you slit it down the side seams leaving the bottom seam in tact and lay it open.  

I just shove it in the middle.  You're right that it's probably sitting in the filling.  But I figure if it's able to get to 165" in the middle it had to go through the sausage to get there.  No food poisioning yet.  (Knock on wood)


----------



## meatball

The Dude Abides;299820 said:
			
		

> I guess I didn't explain it this time. But after you roll out the sausage in the baggie, you slit it down the side seams leaving the bottom seam in tact and lay it open.
> 
> I can see that in your photos now. Thanks for the tutorial Dude. I have yet to try my first fattie, but I will definitely be bookmarking this post for some help. Great looking huevos!!


----------



## erain

sounds like a tasty mix of ingreds you had there!!! nice job!


----------



## jbchoice1

nice job...


----------



## alx

Thanks for tutorial.I had been reading the posts on using plastic bag and your post explained it perfectly.Now i need a plan for the filling


----------



## bayoubear

great roll job, see,,, we really DID learn something productive during high school after all. 

LOLOL


----------



## fire it up

Great job Dude!  I like the crispy bacon.  Probably the ONLY thing about fatties I don't love is when the bacon doesn't get fully crispy.
Nice rolling tutorial for people, hopefully that will convince others to try a fattie out.
I noticed you twisted one side at a time, whenever I twist and tighten the fattie I grab the ends of the saran wrapped fattie and roll it on the cutting board while holding the ends, it wraps very tightly and I have never had a blowout on all the fatties I have rolled, just a little tid-bit o' info.
I really, really, really need to do some sort of breakfast fattie sometime, and I feel I must Abide, Dude.
You have inspired me.


----------



## jagerviking

"Dude-ette" did a great job on presenting your fattie, Vanna white better watch her back!!!!


----------



## the dude abides

I plead the 5th your honor.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The bacon was edible this time.  I admit I usually peel it off cause its not crispy.  Sometimes I'll twist both at the same time but never done it your way.  I get what you're saying, so maybe I'll give it a try that way next time.  Probably a little quicker.  Of course you have to do a breakfast fattie, sausage is a great breakfast food.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Appreciate the kind words.

LOL I just showed her and she said "Who's Vanna White?"

Thanks everyone.


----------



## azrocker

I needed the rolling tutorial. The 70's were good to me.


----------



## ronp

Nice tutorial, great detail. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for taking the time for the Q/View.


----------



## the dude abides

Thanks guys.  Just trying to pay it forward Ron


----------



## mcmelik

OK that one is going my short list.


----------



## que-ball

Great job, Dude!  I saw this tutorial on one of your earlir fatties for this throwdown, and followed it for my first fattie with no issues.  I'm in the planning stages of fattie #2 now.


----------



## porked

Great tutorial. Thanks man.


----------



## scarbelly

Nice tutorial Jay - I wish I could have been there to taste it


----------



## the dude abides

Thanks Scarbelly and everyone else.  Haven't made a fattie in a while.  Might have to bump that up on the list of things to smoke next


----------



## fennecus

Wish I saw this before I did my first fattie 15 min ago.  Great help
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






THANKS


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Job Dude ! -------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But you couldn't have done it without your cute little helper !



Bearcarver


----------



## silverwolf636

Gotta love them fattys. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




--ray--
(0||||0)

_*EDIT: Dude, please check and see if the points I sent ya went thru.  I had a power outage just as I was submitting them. 
thanx,
--ray--*_


----------



## dowquest

What is the rough time frame you guys are cooking your fatties for?


----------



## scarbelly

dowquest said:


> What is the rough time frame you guys are cooking your fatties for?


Man you really resurected an old thread for sure.  It depends on a lot of things. Your smoking temp and what you have in the fattie and how cold it was when you put it on the smoker.  I am limited to a high temp of 250 so most of mine take around 3 hours - this one that Jay did he smoked at 300 for 2 hours.

Get one going soon and just go by temp of 165


----------



## dowquest

Ya,

I knew it was a pretty vague question, but I needed an idea. so it sounds like 2-3 hrs at 250* as a basic rule of thumb, but as always temp dictates. My smoker can crank pretty good, so 250 is not an issue at all. Thanks, Best of the Holiday's.


----------



## dowquest

Well, 250* for 2 1/2 hrs was the ticket. The internals were done at 2 hrs, but wanted to brown up the bacon, so I went a little longer. They came out great, went straight into a food coma watching football.


----------



## dutchoven2

that looks great thanks a bunch!!


----------

